

Ask HN: When do you hear back on your YC application? - aerovistae

Do they send all the responses at once on October 28th, or do they send them out as they read applications, and are done by October 28th? Presumably the former but I thought I&#x27;d ask.
======
tlb
Responses will all go out together on October 28.

